# emerge unter kde4 fährt system runter (shutdown, halt)

## markusk21

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe seid dem erzwungenen update auf kde4 auf meinem lieben alten Laptop das Problem, dass ab und zu der Rechner überraschend herunter fährt.  Soweit ich beobachtet hab, passiert es wenn emerge und kde4 laufen. Es scheint auch unabhängig davon zu sein, ob emerge in der kde-konsole, in screen oder auf dem Strg-Alt-F1-Terminal läuft.

Ich hab leider keine Ahnung, wie ich herausfinden kann, was das verursacht, kann mir da jemand helfen?

Gruß

Markus

Ach so, der Computer: Fujitsu-Siemens Amilo A 7620

----------

## franzf

Das vielleicht?

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-798781.html

----------

## 69719

Ich Tippe auf verdreckten Lüfter, Wärmeleitpaste oder verdreckte Lamellen im Kühlkörper. Wenn die CPU zu heiß wird, fährt der Kernel das System zum schutz runter.

----------

## markusk21

Ah, ok - danke für den Tipp. Ich werd das gleich mal probieren.

Allerdings zeigt  *Quote:*   

> cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THRM/temperature
> 
> temperature:             75 C
> 
> 

  konstant 75° an.

Allerdings bin ich nicht überzeugt, dass diese Anzeige stimmt.[/code]

----------

## 69719

75 ist schon viel, mein Kernel hatte immer bei 80° ein shutdown durchgeführt, bis ich den Lüfter gesäubert hatte.

----------

